# is this normal? please help!



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

hi guys, 

just wondering about something and who better to ask than all of you!!! tessa is 12 weeks old and her tail is visible. let me explain a little more. i can see the pink part of her actual tail through the hair. is this normal? or is something wrong? were your puppies like this?

thanks, 

tessa's worried mommy


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi There, 

Their tails are rather sparse at first. It takes a while for the beautiful long tail "plume" to grow in. Malts are very pink--their pink skin shows through any time their coat is super short, or in areas that haven't grown in yet. Give her a few months at least


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Apr 16 2005, 08:48 PM
> *Hi There,
> 
> Their tails are rather sparse at first. It takes a while for the beautiful long tail "plume" to grow in. Malts are very pink--their pink skin shows through any time their coat is super short, or in areas that haven't grown in yet.  Give her a few months at least
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hi sylphides mom, 

your maltese is adorable!!! thank you. i just wanted to see what other people think. she is so full everywhere else, her tail seems to be the only place where she has less hair. 

great to meet you, 

nousha and tessa


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Nousha, 

Sylphide thanks you for the complement. She thinks she's adorable, too









Your little Tessa is a doll. Enjoy puppy parenting


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Jill is 14 weeks and you can see pink on her tail at times too. Especially closer to the tip. Don't worry, pretty soon you'll be wondering where all that hair came from.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey's tail was like that at 12 weeks too. It has filled in along with the rest of her!! It's becoming quite a chore now that she is 16 weeks old to keep up with the brushing!! I'm not sure if she's due for a cut or not?! I measured her hair and it is 2 1/2 inches long but it is finally laying down and not everywhere like before. I guess I'll have to be making that decision soon! Yikes!! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

well I prefer the puppy cut, I have four kids and brushing Oliver IS nice but sometimes it isn't priority


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Apr 18 2005, 09:14 AM
> *Abbey's tail was like that at 12 weeks too.  It has filled in along with the rest of her!!  It's becoming quite a chore now that she is 16 weeks old to keep up with the brushing!!  I'm not sure if she's due for a cut or not?!  I measured her hair and it is 2 1/2 inches long but it is finally laying down and not everywhere like before.  I guess I'll have to be making that decision soon!  Yikes!! :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53673*


[/QUOTE]


I have been wondering the same thing about our Indy (Littleman), his tail is nice and full at the tip of the tail but all along the tail there is not a lot of hair and he is 17 weeks old today








My husband keeps saying I worry too much ( but so does he......hehehe) and that it will fill in, but it still hasn't







When he just has a bath and is blow dried and brushed/combed out it looks ok, but after a day or so his tail hair parts, just like on his back and all you see is pink and the hair doesn't look as full, even after brushing it or combing it. I have looked at all of the cute babies here and from what I can see their tails are fuller.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

[/QUOTE]
I have been wondering the same thing about our Indy (Littleman), his tail is nice and full at the tip of the tail but all along the tail there is not a lot of hair and he is 17 weeks old today








My husband keeps saying I worry too much ( but so does he......hehehe) and that it will fill in, but it still hasn't







When he just has a bath and is blow dried and brushed/combed out it looks ok, but after a day or so his tail hair parts, just like on his back and all you see is pink and the hair doesn't look as full, even after brushing it or combing it. I have looked at all of the cute babies here and from what I can see their tails are fuller.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53799
[/QUOTE]

Awww, he's still a puppy. It'll grow as he gets older. Don't worry.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I have been wondering the same thing about our Indy (Littleman), his tail is nice and full at the tip of the tail but all along the tail there is not a lot of hair and he is 17 weeks old today








My husband keeps saying I worry too much ( but so does he......hehehe) and that it will fill in, but it still hasn't







When he just has a bath and is blow dried and brushed/combed out it looks ok, but after a day or so his tail hair parts, just like on his back and all you see is pink and the hair doesn't look as full, even after brushing it or combing it. I have looked at all of the cute babies here and from what I can see their tails are fuller.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53799
[/QUOTE]

Awww, he's still a puppy. It'll grow as he gets older. Don't worry.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53960
[/QUOTE]


Thank you, that's what my hubby keeps saying too







I just tend to be a worry wort when it comes to our little one







I am glad we have a great Vet that we have been with for over 15 years, because he knows me and is very patient







We have always had big dogs and our Littleman is so tiny (he is 2.4 lbs.) so I tend to worry more than I normally would. That is also why I am very glad to be able to come here ask questions and read all the info I can. You guys have been great... Plus I get to look at all the great photo's of everyone elses little ones


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Littlemans Mom, I know what u mean. I have 4 years old Weimaraner and I do worry a lot more when it comes to my baby Princess.







You know, a little things that u don't really need to worry about with big dogs.(jumping etc) BTW, What kind of big dogs do u have?


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Apr 18 2005, 11:29 PM
> *Littlemans Mom, I know what u mean. I have 4 years old Weimaraner and I do worry a lot more when it comes to my baby Princess.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Right now we have a Dalmation along with our little guy, but in the last couple of years we have lost 2 of our other babies a Collie/shepard mix and a Siberian Husky, they were both 13 when we had to to say good-bye to each of them. So for many many years we had all three at the same time and then we lost our Collie/shepard (his heart) and then a little over a year later...... and a few days after our Siberian Husky turned 13 we lost him(multiple problems) and then we had just one baby left our Dalmation and he is 10. The house really was just too quiet and we wanted to get another little one........ a real "little one"







so we began our search which took months of reading, talking with some very good breeders, one that helped us a lot, lives here in CT. and is a breeder that also shows her Maltese and is an AKC judge for Maltese. I know we would not have learned as much as we had... in the short time from beginning our search to actually bringing our baby home if it wasn't for her







she talked to us at length on several occasions even though she didn't have any Maltese litters at the time, she just wanted to help us along our path. Then I found you guys







and I am still learning and having the best time with our Littleman running around the house...... well, half of it any way...hehehe. Every day he just amazes us more with how smart and cute he is


----------

